# lathe



## ATLAS 2556 (Oct 29, 2006)

undefinedDoes any one know the brand of lathe used in the vidio ? Tom


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Atlas

Not trying to be a smart ass but what video ?

Bj


----------



## ATLAS 2556 (Oct 29, 2006)

Your wood channel vidio ,,,,,,,,,,tom


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Tom, I think you misunderstand. www.thewoodworkingchannel.com presents woodworking shows from around the world. The Router Workshop is one of the most popular of these shows, but not affiliated with them. Perhaps you can identify which show? We have sections on different types of woodworking here such as lathe work and scrollsawing because many of our members are involved in more than one branch of the woodworking tree.


----------



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

I know the Woodworking Channel was showing a demo video of the Teknatool Nova lathe - could that be the one?


----------



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

Tom, just had a look at the Woodwork Channel schedule. They're showing the Teknatool lathe video at 9.19pm on 11/28. Could be the one you're looking for.


----------



## ATLAS 2556 (Oct 29, 2006)

Thanks, Guys that's the one,,,,,,,,tom


----------

